# Extraer banda base, señal MPX de un sintonizador FM.



## tomasco (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola Amigos. Aprovecho para presentarme. Soy tomasco, gran aficionado a la radio en general. Me parece interesantísimo éste foro, enhorabuena.

Mi duda es la siguiente. Quiero extraer la señal MPX de un sintonizador cualquiera de FM. En mi caso se trata de un JVC modelo FX-331. Entiendo que quiero obtener la banda base para por ejemplo esa señal inyectársela a un emisor de fm y obtener la señal de la emisora repetida, tanto el estéreo como el RDS.

He estado observando el circuito de este sintonizador y no tengo muy claro en qué punto extraer la señal y si es necesario algún tipo de circuito adicional para que la señal sea la suficiente para poder modular en condiciones el transmisor de FM.

Envío imágenes de los puntos de extracción, a mi parecer. A ver si alguien puede ayudarme en este sentido, gracias de antemano.


Un saludo !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola caro tomasco en lo premero diagrama esquemactico que posteaste ya estas asinalado con setas rojas donde ustedes deve sacar lo sinal de audio MPX para seguir en lo transmissor a sener retransmitido. Caso ese sinal sea demasiado bajo para excitar correctamente tu trasmissor de FM de modo lograr un  optimo indice de modulación  , agregue un preamplificador enbasado en amplificadores operacionales(Amp Op). 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Oct 28, 2014)

Olá. Moito Obrigado. Voy a intentar en los próximos días conseguir la señal MPX, gracias.


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 28, 2014)

Solo tienes que identificar el CI de FI, que esta rodeado de los filtros ceramicos de 10,7MHz y la bobina del discriminador FM de color rosado, buscas un capacitor de 1uF o cercano valor , esa es la salida MPX, usualmente ese capacitor se conecta a la entrada del CI Demultiplexor estereo, y eso es todo, y ya puedes repetir la señal de FM.
Saludos


----------



## tomasco (Oct 29, 2014)

En unos días voy a recibir el sintonizador que he comprado para éste propósito. Así que me pondré "manos a la obra" y a ver qué sale.
Agradezco mucho tu respuesta y tu ayuda.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 29, 2014)

Yo lo consegui en 2 radiocasette de coche, un BLAUNKPUNT BRISTOL24, que llevaba el MC1310, lo extraje creo del pin 1 antes del demodulador estereo y en un YAMAHA YM-7050, esto lo hice para con un circuito decodificador de RDS externo, ver los datos. Curiosamente, como bien dices, la salida MPX la inyecte a la entrada de un emisor en KIT (saleskit sk-141) y salia en perfecto estereo y con RDS la emisora que reemitia, eso si, el saleskit llevaba control de volumen y amplificador de microfono, quizas por eso no tuve problemas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , no devemos olvidar de quitar (caso haya) lo circuito de PréEnfasis en lo transmissor en ese caso particular (retransmissión) para que el no distorsione la respuesta en frequenzia del MPX.
Generalmente lo circuito de preenfasis es enpleado en modo "Mono" , y sirve para mejorar la relación sinal-ruido en altas frequenzias , pero quando transmitimos ya en MPX esa respuesta deve sener lo mas plana possible entre 20Hz hasta 53Khz para un optimo performance del estereo (separación entre canales "R" y "L").
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Oct 29, 2014)

Gracias a Andrxx y Daniel por su aporte.

Estaba informado que el preénfasis en el transmisor FM ha de estar desactivado, en el caso de que tenga éste comando para activar en 50 o 60.

Creo que mañana me llega el sintonizador JVC que he comprado para éste propósito de extraer la señal MPX o banda base para ser retransmitida por otro emisor. Ya os contaré la experiencia y el punto donde he cogido la señal, que aún no lo tengo muy claro, pero habrá que probar.

Un saludo !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

Una sugerencia : afaste en lo maximo que possible las antenas receptora y transmissora para que lo TX no desensibilize ( ensordercer) lo receiver quando ligado.
Una montagen vertical (una antena sobre la otra).
en las antenas  es la mejor opción.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mrcuti (Oct 30, 2014)

Muy interesante tomasco el tema de sacar la señal MPX. Rebuscando por mi disco duro encontre de hace unos años este amplificador de linear acoustic para conectar a la salida del integrado del receptor. Aqui lo posteo y ya comentas los resultados y que tal te funciona que yo tambien quiero hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2014)

mrcuti dijo:


> Muy interesante tomasco el tema de sacar la señal MPX. Rebuscando por mi disco duro encontre de hace unos años este amplificador de linear acoustic para conectar a la salida del integrado del receptor. Aqui lo posteo y ya comentas los resultados y que tal te funciona que yo tambien quiero hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos


Hola a todos , caro mrcuti lo diagrama esquemactico que posteaste sirve para amplificar sinales de un microfono y no para sinales MPX que son en mucho mas conplejos en banda ancha como ya aclarado (20Hz hasta 53khz).
!Abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola.

Bueno, pues esta tarde de domingo he conseguido el objetivo. Señal MPX del sintonizador, el invento es muy bueno. En la imagen 1 que puse el otro día señalo el punto donde he extraído la señal. 

El único problema que observo es que el nivel de señal es bajo, tendría que hacer un pequeño amplificador, muy pequeño porque la diferencia de nivel es poca pero necesito más nivel para enviar al excitador FM.

¿Alguien puede decirme cómo hacer este previo?

Gracias.


----------



## mrcuti (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola tomasco y Daniel, el previo que postee mas arriba vale para amplificar la señal lo usan con receptores Tivoli.

En este enlace tienes ya audios capturados .flac con este ampli para reproducirlos con una tarjeta de 192Khz de salida y sacarlos al excitador de fm directamente o meterlos al programa mpxtool por la entrada de 192Khz de la tarjeta de audio para monitorizar la señal.

http://www.totradio.com/mpx/

http://mpxtool.com/site/

Si alguien sabe de otro ampli mas sencillo seria interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## tomasco (Nov 3, 2014)

Gracias por el aporte mrcuti. Creo que no hay que complicarse tanto. Hoy probé a fabricar un previo con un transistor BC 548 y no ha habido manera. No amplifica y hay problemas de impedancia, a juzgar por el sonido desastroso. Mañana voy a probar con el integrado LM 386, un potenciómetro, una resistencia y 5 condensadores. He oido que va muy bien. 
Ahora mismo el invento funciona de maravilla, te repite estéreo, RDS, PI, Radiotexto de cualquier emisora que sintonices, lo único es que necesito más volumen y creo que con un previo de esos será más que suficiente para modular al mismo nivel que la emisora original.

Saludos !


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2014)

¿Te servirá éste?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
Saludos C


----------



## tomasco (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola crimson, Seguro que sí, ya veré a ver por cual me decido, si otra vez intentar con el BC o pasarme al integrado LM.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> ¿Te servirá éste?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
> Saludos C


!Mui buena pinta , creo que anda de premera! 
Haora quanto a lo previo posteado por Don mrcuti , ese tiene en lo premero estagio un filtro passa bajo pero yo no se exactamente  la frequenzia de corte y tengo miedo que iso pueda cortar prematuramente la banda alta de lo sinal MPX (decenas de Khz) prejudicando la separación de canales (derecho y esquierdo) , bueno hay que esperimentar , una cosa que se es : si ingresarmos con lo audio directamente en "C2" (olvidemos lo premero estagio) , seguramente anda bien por no tenermos mas filtros "R" y "C" en esa parte de lo circuito , y mas aun hay un potenciometro de ganancia que es en mucho util para ayustar lo correcto nivel de audio para modular lo transmissor.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos "
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Nov 4, 2014)

Sí, pero fijaros lo que cuesta. Lo único es que ni practicamos ni aprendemos, aparte de que hay que esperar al menos 15 días. Parece increíble 1,55 €.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/New-Mini-LM3...2V-/301267200553?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:ES:3160


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 4, 2014)

El LM386 lo veo adecuado porque uno de sus usos es el de amplificador ultrasónico, por lo que si el diseño del circuito impreso es bueno, (a nivel de componentes) debe de amplificar con total linealidad la componente MPX desde 19 a 57 Khz. Para asegurar ese uso "ultrasónico" sólo hay que implementar el circuito sin colocar el condensador electrolítico entre el pin 1 y el 8, que permite controlar la ganancia.

Yo tenía un codificador con un nivel de salida muy bajo y con el LM386 pude darle nivel sin ruido apreciable pero si qwuereis ir aún mas lejos, usando la entrada no inversora (que suele estar a masa) podemos añadir el rds, controlarlo con una resistencia variable y mezclarlo obteniendo en la salida las dos componentes, tanto MPX como RDS juntas. Yo lo he hecho y ha funcionado...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> El LM386 lo veo adecuado porque uno de sus usos es el de amplificador ultrasónico, por lo que si el diseño del circuito impreso es bueno, (a nivel de componentes) debe de amplificar con total linealidad la componente MPX desde 19 a 57 Khz. Para asegurar ese uso "ultrasónico" sólo hay que implementar el circuito sin colocar el condensador electrolítico entre el pin 1 y el 8, que permite controlar la ganancia.
> 
> Yo tenía un codificador con un nivel de salida muy bajo y con el LM386 pude darle nivel sin ruido apreciable pero si qwuereis ir aún mas lejos, usando la entrada no inversora (que suele estar a masa) podemos añadir el rds, controlarlo con una resistencia variable y mezclarlo obteniendo en la salida las dos componentes, tanto MPX como RDS juntas. Yo lo he hecho y ha funcionado...


hola a todos , yo personalmente miro con buenos ojos lo CI LM386 como amplificador de MPX porque en su hoja de datos lo fabricante aclara ese tener una banda pasante de 300Khz  !!!,eso es  mucho mas que lo nesesario para amplificar correctamente la banda de "MPX" (57Khz).
!fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mrcuti (Nov 5, 2014)

Este esquema tambien muy basico es un conbinador con el LM386 que mezcla el mpx y el rds.

Yo tambien tengo que experimentarlo un dia de estos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2014)

Lo segredo en enplear lo CI "LM386" es trabajar con la menor ganancia que possible asi la banda de pasagen es  major possible no molestando lo sinal MPX garantizando ao maximo su integridad (qualidad) .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola. Pues ya he terminado las pruebas. Finalmente he colocado el amplificador que incorpora el IC LM386 comprado por un euro y medio. Lo que sí observo es una falta de "graves" en el sonido y hay ligera diferencia por lo tanto entre el sonido de la emisora principal y el de la secundaria. Ya no se me ocurre qué hacer...
Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola Don tomasco , ??que tal subir lo circuito que enpleaste para analise ?? , a mi lo problema  parece sener una carencia en respuesta de frequenzias bajas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola, el circuito está puesto más arriba, corresponde a un artículo en ebay.

Hola, es este:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/New-Mini-LM3...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4624ecaa29


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 2, 2014)

Ahhhhh ya se que puede ser...

a lo mejor el circuito que ha comprado TOMASCO esta diseñado para usar el LM386 al maximo de su ganancia, reduciendo graves y reduciendo el ancho de banda, esto se puede solucionar rompiendo símplemente una pista del IC para reducir la ganancia del conjunto pero en consecuencia aumentar el ancho de banda del circuito.

¿Te carga el RDS, el estereo sale BIEN?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Bueno yo aun no tengo en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico dese ampli portanto no puedo opinar mejor lo que se passa , creo que el sea optimizado a andar en audio normal y no en banda ancha.
Hay que analizar los conponentes y configuración de ganancia , donde quanto menor la ganancia maior la  banda pasante y tanbien averiguar valores de conponentes para no alejar la respuesta en frequenzias bajas.
Yo personalmente tentaria armar lo circuito proposto por Don Crinson en lo post#15 por ese sener  mui sensillo y tiene mui buena pinta de andar de premera. 
Como tercera opición tentaria armar lo circuito proposto por Don mrcuti en lo post#21. 
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Dic 3, 2014)

Efectivamente puede ser que esté reducido el "ancho de banda" a cambio de amplificar. 
No tengo esquema del amplificador. Había pensado que quizás variando la capacidad de algún condensador electrolítico podría obtener otra respuesta de frecuencia más grave para aproximar el sonido al original.
Sólo tengo fotografías del pequeño amplificador.
Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

tomasco dijo:


> Efectivamente puede ser que esté reducido el "ancho de banda" a cambio de amplificar.
> No tengo esquema del amplificador. Había pensado que quizás variando la capacidad de algún condensador electrolítico podría obtener otra respuesta de frecuencia más grave para aproximar el sonido al original.
> Sólo tengo fotografías del pequeño amplificador.
> Saludos !


Caro Don tomasco con mucha paziencia y buena voluntad es factible hacer la ingineria revesa o sea sacar lo diagrama esquemactico desa pequeña y sensilla tarjeta con auxilio de un polimetro ayustado en continuidad (beep) , asi despues es possible ayudarte con mucho gusto en lo que hacer para alargar la banda pasante y quitar la carencia de frequenzias bajas (graves) ,otra salida es enplear las otras dos sugerencias arriba ya aclaradas.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomasco (Dic 3, 2014)

También se puede probar éste otro donde los componentes están más fáciles:

http://www.banggood.com/es/LM386-Mi...r-Board-Signal-Amplifier-Module-p-924891.html


----------



## mrcuti (Dic 19, 2015)

Hola,
os enseñare a extraer la banda base de la FM con un receptor de esos famosos tdt usb con el chip sdr rtl2832u + r820t. Yo lo he probado y funciona bien y puedo ajustar la modulacion y conocer algunos parametros importantes de lo que irradiamos al aire con nuestras emisoritas de fm, ademas de monitorizar o extraer tambien la banda base de las emisoras locales de nuestra ciudad y compararlas con otras o con nuestros equipos.

Ingredientes:
-un pincho tdt usb con chips rtl2832u + r820t 
-software sdrSharp (Airspy)
-plugin MPX output  
-Mpx tool de Leif Claesson  (Googleando se encuentra...)
-Tarjeta de audio que soporte 192Khz analogico en la entrada, uso la realtek de mi placa base (ALC888) revisar vuestra placa base . Tambien probada con una ALC889.
-virtual audio cable.          (Googleando tambien se encuentra...)
- Drivers usb TDT para el airspy
Enlaces: 
Plugin MPXOutput: 
http://rtl-sdr.ru/page/vse-dostupnye-na-etom-sajte-plaginy-s-kratkim-opisaniem
Airspy:
http://airspy.com/download/
Drivers usb tdt:
http://zadig.akeo.ie/
Reproductor audio:
https://www.foobar2000.org/ 

Audios con la banda base: http://www.totradio.com/mpx/

Banda base .FLAC realizado con mi pequeño excitador casero, stereotool y el pincho usb:
http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/nrcrM2rE/file.html

Para el que no lo sepa, el archivo con la banda base .FLAC se puede reproducir y lanzarlo al aire con un excitador de fm, unicamente en el reproductor de audio hay que decirle que la salida de audio sea con un sample rate de 192khz. 

Primero se instala el programa de airspy y se enchufa el usb tdt para instalar los drivers zadig.
Hacemos funcionar el picho y comprobamos que recibimos las emisiones locales de la fm correctamente. Algo curioso es que esta version de airspy no me funciona en windows Xp, asi que tuve que reinstalar y poner windows 7, Posiblemente sea algo que le pasaba a mi xp.

Ahora hay que arrastrar el plugin MPXOtput dentro de la carpeta de sdrsharp-x86 una vez descomprimida. Hay un txt en mpxoutput que su contendo hay que pegarlo en la carpeta (Plugins) de sdrsharp-x86. Al abrir el programa lo veremos al final de nuestros plugins. Asignarle el virtual audio cable 1.

Instalar Virtual audio cable, y crear un virtual cable 1 con un format range de 192000

El MpxToo una vez instalado tenemos que asignar en el boton (imput settings) el virtual audio cable 1. y en el boton output la tajeta de audio, que en mi caso es (Realtek HD audio output)
Para capturar en tiempo real las bandas base de las emisoras de fm hay que pinchar en el boton (LIVE) y para escuchar un archivo con la banda base solo hay que arrastrarlo a la ventana del programa. Yo uso foobar2000 que es un reproductor bastante bueno. Dejo el enlace arriba.

Creo que no me dejo nada...

Felices fiestas.


----------

